# Steam Donkey model ?



## thetrailboss (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello Gentleman

Does anyone know where I can locate a really good detailed G scale model of Willamette steam donkey on log skids out there?




Thank you 
Mike


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Mike! 

Ozark Miniatures has several. Here is one (click on link):  Donkey  

I don't know if this is the Willamette.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike,
Welcome to MLS.

Ozark's donkey is a Dolbeer vertical spool.
If you want a Willamette, AH&D, or anything else you will have to build it yourself.

A good reference book on Willamette machines is the
1925 Willamette Catalog reprint by Oso Publishing, about 25 bucks.
http://www.osorail.com/ no connection other than a customer.

Somewhere in the archives here you may be able to find a thread called
"Growing A Donkey" about a AH&D 3 drum engine I scratched in 1:20 scale.


Good luck with your quest.
Rick Marty


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Botchmann, err, Bachmann is supposed to be releasing a Donkey 'Fall of 2009'. See page 10 of this brochure for a pic. http://www.bachmanntrains.com/newsi..._sales.pdf


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike

In an effort to save you some digging the following is a link to Rick's donkey topic in PDF format that you can download a copy of if interested.

Growing a Donkey
File Type: PDF - File Size: 1MB
Left-click to open / Right-click to download[/b]


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

William Harris published a book on building a live steam Donkey, which was serialized in Live Steam Magazine a number of years ago. The plans and construction article are now available a couple of different ways, combined with the other articles in the series in a book called "Logging with Steam," and as a stand-alone book just called "Steam Donkey." It's not a Willamette, but it's close, a two-spool horizontal. It's dimensioned for 1.5" scale, but it could be scaled down and built out of styrene, rather than metal. I've seen the stand-alone version on just the donkey, for sale in the live steam section of eBay.

There is another book, "In Search of Steam Donkeys," by Merv Johnson, that was published by Timber Times, that had lots of picures of donkeys, both contemporary and present day, that could be used to build a model of a Willamette. There are pictures of several different models in there. I thought that it was out of print, but I just checked their website, and it's back in a limited 2nd printing. http://www.timbertimes.com/

Can you tell that I'm a donkey enthusiast? 

Tom


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 11, 2008)

Damnnnn Guys

Thank You for the Welcome and all the info on donkey models. And Tom “Can you tell that I'm a donkey enthusiast? " hahaha you think your an enthusiast you haven’t seen nothing !
Im definitely a Steam Donkey junkie, Im not a modeler or train enthusiast but a Logging buff historian Im always out gathering steam donkey facts, photos and info.and chasing down old sightings leads and I interview old loggers and go out and search for old abandoned steam donkeys out in the California forests
My main reason for posting my inquiry in the forum for a large G scale donkey model was because on ebay about 4 months ago there was a guy selling custom build donkey models in G scale complete on log skids and they were actually McCloud Donkeys rigged with log loading booms with all the rigging, Problem is I never seen it offered again and I figured possibly someone in your membership seen the same item on ebay or could help me locate this guy again
Thanks again for all the great responses and help
Mike 
How do I add photos ? I could show you some finds, but don’t see a attachment button


----------

